# CARDAR1NE by Olympus UK



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey all.

A lad in the gym as given me a few bottles of sealed Cardar1ne. He says he's done 6 weeks & it helped him push out a few extra sets but doesn't really need it & knows I do more cardio stuff than him.

As it's tablet form I'm guessing it's not as good as the liquid form you can get. Anyone had any experience with this drug??

Kind regards.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

milzy said:


> Hey all.
> 
> A lad in the gym as given me a few bottles of sealed Cardar1ne. He says he's done 6 weeks & it helped him push out a few extra sets but doesn't really need it & knows I do more cardio stuff than him.
> 
> ...


not yet but if you don't want it I will buy it from you as I am looking at running some to improve my blood lipids


----------



## edje007 (Aug 3, 2015)

With cardar1ne you are sure to get what's on the label

Using it myself along side Ghar1ne.


----------



## edje007 (Aug 3, 2015)

Seem to be getting tighter by the day


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

any more on this?

cheers


----------



## edje007 (Aug 3, 2015)

I have used Cardar1ne for 6 weeks along side Ghar1ne(which I'm still on)

Defenitely improved my defenition a lot.

Was a good test run for my summer cut


----------

